# Myloid Leukemia- like to hear other stories.



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful Lenny, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't have any experience with this but wanted to say I'm so sorry for your loss of Lenny. Try to be at peace with knowing you did your best to make the right and most loving choices you could for Lenny.


----------

